# Interview fr Resident visa



## vp3681 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi,

Again would need your help.

I am having a telephonic interview next week for 'Skilled Migrant Visa' and the immigration office has clearly stated in the mail that I need to demonstrate that I have potential to secure a job in NZ. Apart from it is expected that I discuss my skills, job prospects, job search, settlement, ideas, and links with New Zealand in detail, may be also provide some evidence of this after the interview.
In case I am unable to demonstrate that I can secure a job they would might go for job search visa or entirely decline the application.

Also what specifically needs to be told to immigration if they ask me if I am aware about the job scenario? I had planned to answer that "I have applied for number of jobs but was declined job opportunity to show that I am trying for an employment, however in one of the forum post I read that immigration officer actually declined the application on this grounds.

Please note that my skill is in LTSSL and also have points for partner's education.


In connection to above scenario what are do and don't that should be taken care during the interview.


Many Thanks in advance.
-VP


----------

